# Advice Needed - Brillia for ADHD/Anxiety



## karenschoenberg13 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi there! As a constant lurker of these forums for a while, I have come across something that I felt as though I should share and get your opinions on, finally pushing me to make an account of my own.

FYI: I posted on reddit this morning as well but it seems like it got lost in all the other threads and I haven't gotten any responses. I figured using a more niche forum would give me some more advice!

Just some backstory:

My son is 11. He has always been a hyper kid, and doesn't like school very much, so his grades have been pretty average. Since 2nd grade his teacher has raised some focus and attention issues &#8230; and they flagged that he should be evaluated. The doctor said he has ADHD and prescribed him medication. First of all I wasn't sure how accurate the diagnosis was, and I also read up on the medication and the side effects scared the hell out of me&#8230; no way I was going to put that poison in his body. So I opted to help him with a tutor, and work with him on his studies &#8230; talk to him about staying focused in class, to see what I could do to help. And I have been reading through all sorts of forums and searching the Internet to see what other parents like me have tried that have worked.

I came across a product called Brillia. It's actually a whole program, which I liked. They have advice on ways to help improve focus and attention, even down to foods to eat and not eat, and how to keep him off of his computer (which is always a challenge) and they say to pay attention to his sleep schedule. And there is a Brillia pill that is also part of the program. I wasn't sure about the pill &#8230; there are good reviews on their site from other parents who have given their children the pill and have seen good results, so I started him on the pills today.

I sent the site to my brother who got his MD last year and he says scientifically the way this pill works makes sense which made me even more excited to give it a try. Anyone tried this product? Any thoughts? Please share. I will keep you all updated on my son's progress! I have also linked the website below so you all may take a look. Thank you.

Brillia: https://discoverbrillia.com


----------



## daydream5178 (Mar 21, 2019)

Please keep us updated about this product. We had my son on Vayarin which was prescribed by a local "holistic" NP and it's unfortunately been discontinued. Of course!


----------



## Bb711 (Aug 8, 2019)

Did You ever see any positive changes from taking the brillia? I ordered for my son and haven't given him any yet, trying to find out more about it from other people who have used it!


----------

